
An Island Tech / Coworking Hostel: CocoVivo  - nav
http://www.cocovivo.com/
======
nav
Love it.Not that expensive.

------
ktropy
awesome but not sure if i'd get much work done!

~~~
jhancock
I"ve done software dev work in environments like this. It was great, I was
very productive and still had plenty of time to enjoy.

